# Fire Extinguisher



## Roybrew (Nov 24, 2021)

I've used this fire extinguisher once. A couple of short blasts to extinguish my flaming outboard boat motor, one of those "Oh Shoot!!" moments.














If these things are only good for shot, about like me I guess, I think I'll pitch it and buy the smaller ones.
Roy

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Does it say it can not be refilled?


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Usually fat ones with a metal valve can be refilled. I wouldn’t go smaller, the next time you might need a big one.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

Take it to the fire station, they might be able to recharge it or tell you where you can get it charged.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

gthomas785 said:


> Take it to the fire station, they might be able to recharge it or tell you where you can get it charged.


They might if you are in the area of full-time fire service. Even a lot of those job theirs out now.

OP also might want to check the date on the bottle. Even if it is refillable, it might be expired or need re-testing (in which case it's cheaper to buy new). I went through all of mine a couple of years ago and the date on the one in my truck was actually embarrassing.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey y'all, thanks for advice. Tag states rechargeable














but it was made in 1987 and the last inspection date says 1990. I believe it is a 20 pound extinguisher. I'm going to stop at local fire department and ask them.
Roy

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

30 yrs old! At least.





__





Do Fire Extinguishers Expire?


Here is everything you need to know about fire extinguisher expiration and maintenance.



resources.impactfireservices.com


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Our fire stations will only tell us what we can read on the label. We take them to a fire extinguisher service company.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

Once a dry chemical extinguisher has been fired, regardless of how much of its capacity is used, some of the particulate matter will probably end up interfering with the seal of the valve. Refilling should also involve cleaning the valve and replacing O-rings to ensure a good seal.


----------



## CosmicMiami (Feb 2, 2013)

gthomas785 said:


> Take it to the fire station, they might be able to recharge it or tell you where you can get it charged.


NO. Fire stations do not do this kind of service. Most FDs contract out for their extinguisher needs. Look for a fire extinguisher service company in your area.


----------



## Flashover (Jan 1, 2017)

Look at the bottom of the bottle for a date stamp. Anything manufactured prior to 1984 is obsolete according to NFPA 10. If you do have it serviced, it will need a hydrostatic test. Yours is a BC rated extinguisher. Make sure you get Coast Guard approved if you are putting it on your boat. If this is a shop extinguisher...get an ABC rated. If your shop is big and cluttered like mine, get two 10 lb and put one at each end of the room.


----------

